# How to create a smtp



## TeamAreYouReady (Oct 29, 2015)

Now I need to install dns and I want to link to my website on godaddy
I want to send e-mail to activate smtp





I think he needs to link to the DNS
It has implemented the following explanation adjusts




But now I do not know What put in place site godaddy nameserver

I use transmitter via Google
Through my e-mail. teamareyouready@gmail.com
But this site identification needs to be a personal server, I think,
This explanation of the site owner sent him to me, but this control panel is not available in freebsd


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2015)

There is so little background information that it is impossible to tell what you are asking.

These mostly appear to be questions that have nothing to do with FreeBSD.  You say it is "my website" but then mention the "site owner".


----------



## TeamAreYouReady (Oct 29, 2015)

I speak Arabic and I can not describe everything correctly

Pictures sent to me by the owner of the site is its Hosting

I've just bought the script from him and he only works 100% I want to be sending messages at registration or password recovery on the site

I explain how to solve the problem, but the control panel by explaining that he is not available in freebsd

Thank you for your quick reply


----------



## TeamAreYouReady (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a 24-hour computer you purchase real ip DHCP and when I put real ip browser from anywhere is opened apache24

I link the domain in the ip directly without nameserver


----------



## TeamAreYouReady (Oct 29, 2015)

I do not care that are linked to the domain name server
I just want to create my own email and the name of my site such as

teamareyouready@mysite.com

And mail_class.php put it inside the file and everything is working normally


----------

